# Sta per tornare Quentin...



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)




----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

*O T*

Molti come va Soru in Sardegna? ... dici che ce la fara'?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molti come va Soru in Sardegna? ... dici che ce la fara'?


 che persona per bene


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che persona per bene


Pare di si.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pare di si.


è schivo quanto berlusconi "pagliaccio";
 fa pensare ad un uomo che preferisce il fare al parlare


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è schivo quanto berlusconi "pagliaccio";
> fa pensare ad un uomo che preferisce il fare al parlare


Spero tanto che lo capiscano gli elettori ... intanto lui ha salvato il quotidiano L'Unita'.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Ammore


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2009)

Io nn sono ancora riuscita a capire se Tarantino mi piace o no, è un pò come(per me) King per la letteratura!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molti come va Soru in Sardegna? ... dici che ce la fara'?


Non scherziamo !


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è schivo quanto berlusconi "pagliaccio";
> fa pensare ad un uomo che preferisce il fare al parlare


su quello che ha fatto stenderei un velo pietoso .


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Io nn sono ancora riuscita a capire se Tarantino mi piace o no, è un pò come(per me) King per la letteratura!!!!



Questione di gusti, ovviamente... i primi romanzi di King hanno qualcosa di assolutamente geniale...poi s'e' perso, alcuni sembra che manco li abbia scritti lui, o forse era stato in un rehab in quel periodo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tarantino non mi ha ancora delusa...anche se Kill Bill non e' tra i miei film preferiti... i dialoghi nei suoi film sono favolosi!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molti come va Soru in Sardegna? ... dici che ce la fara'?


 Credo proprio di no... il motivo l'ha scritto Minerva...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore


 Si preannuncia un grande film, tesoro!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

veramente non è altro che il remake di un film italiano degli anni 70.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

Soru è il classico comunista che si prende troppo sul serio. 
ma i soldi che ha fatto con tiscali (che in 3 mesi dal nulla ha acquisito il valore in capitalizzazione della Fiat - cioè 60000 miliardi di lire) dove li ha messi?

l'inferno non è molto più brutto di un comunista in maserati, modello Orwell (e ce ne sono tanti: De Benedetti, Fuksas, Avv. Guido Rossi, Berti-nights che va alle feste dei nobili in Francia a Parigi per (parole sue!) "ribadire il ruolo di alterità della sinistra antagonista".


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> *Soru è il classico comunista* che si prende troppo sul serio.
> ma i soldi che ha fatto con tiscali (che in 3 mesi dal nulla ha acquisito il valore in capitalizzazione della Fiat - cioè 60000 miliardi di lire) dove li ha messi?
> 
> l'inferno non è molto più brutto di un comunista in maserati, modello Orwell (e ce ne sono tanti: De Benedetti, Fuksas, Avv. Guido Rossi, Berti-nights che va alle feste dei nobili in Francia a Parigi per (parole sue!) "ribadire il ruolo di alterità della sinistra antagonista".


 Definire comunista Soru, è davvero comico... sempre nella logica che chi non sta col nano di merda è comunista, Montanelli e Travaglio compresi.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> veramente non è altro che il remake di un film italiano degli anni 70.


Guarda che quasi tutti i film di Tarantino sono remake... dei mosaici della filmografia di serie B di svariati paesi. E lui è il primo a dirlo... solo che se sei lui riesci a volte a fare cose geniali, tu invece facendo remake, al tuo massimo arrivi a dare del comunista a Soru


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

Soru è comunista

Montanelli era fascista

Travaglio è comunista, tant'è che la scandalosa comparsata a "barracuda" dove disse che berlusconi era mafioso (e che lo portò a diventare megamiliarario oggi parlando male di "chi fa") fu sovvenzionata dalla sinistra, visto che non avevano proprio altre armi per convincere gli elettori. Adesso che è ormai miliardario rinnega il fatto di essere di sinistra (tanto, ormai, che gli frega ?!?!?!).


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Soru è comunista
> 
> Montanelli era fascista
> 
> *Travaglio è comunista*, tant'è che la scandalosa comparsata a "barracuda" dove disse che berlusconi era mafioso (e che lo portò a diventare megamiliarario oggi parlando male di "chi fa") fu sovvenzionata dalla sinistra, visto che non avevano proprio altre armi per convincere gli elettori. Adesso che è ormai miliardario rinnega il fatto di essere di sinistra (tanto, ormai, che gli frega ?!?!?!).


 Si certo, anche Di Pietro è comunista. Guarda che Travaglio è dichiaratamente di destra. Ma non della destra a cui sei abituato tu, per questo non li riconosci.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

La filmografia di Tarantino la spiego io a te, non viceversa.

Cmq, dopo un commento del genere mi taccio e non rispondo più visto che hai dimostrato di essere un comunista invasato pure tu.

Tuttavia, ricordati che destra e sinistra non esistono. Esiste solo il "potere" che, nè di destra nè di sinistra, svende al popolino idee spacciandole per cose serie in modo da ottenere consensi e creando sciocche divisioni, facendo leva proprio su quelli col cervello lavato come te, che ragionano con la testa (pelata) dei leader (Soru o Berlusconi non importa).




moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che quasi tutti i film di Tarantino sono remake... dei mosaici della filmografia di serie B di svariati paesi. E lui è il primo a dirlo... solo che se sei lui riesci a volte a fare cose geniali, tu invece facendo remake, al tuo massimo arrivi a dare del comunista a Soru


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo, anche Di Pietro è comunista. Guarda che Travaglio è dichiaratamente di destra. Ma non della destra a cui sei abituato tu, per questo non li riconosci.












   Travaglio comunista mi ha fatto ridere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... comunque Molti a te Soru piace o non piace?


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> *La filmografia di Tarantino la spiego io a te, non viceversa.*
> 
> Cmq, dopo un commento del genere mi taccio e non rispondo più visto che hai dimostrato di essere un comunista invasato pure tu.
> 
> Tuttavia, ricordati che destra e sinistra non esistono. Esiste solo il "potere" che, nè di destra nè di sinistra, svende al popolino idee spacciandole per cose serie in modo da ottenere consensi e creando sciocche divisioni, facendo leva proprio su quelli col cervello lavato come te, che ragionano con la testa (pelata) dei leader (Soru o Berlusconi non importa).


 Come le donne?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ok spiega pure... uno che definisce Travaglio (e me) comunista ha degli assi nella manica...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Travaglio comunista mi ha fatto ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Se per questo anche definire Montanelli fascista non ha senso... o meglio, ha senso nel multiverso di insonne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A me l'opera di Soru, in materia di tutela del paesaggio, sanità trasporti e bilancio è piaciuta. Molto meno ciò che ha fatto per il mondo del lavoro.
Il vero problema è l'alternativa...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se per questo anche definire Montanelli fascista non ha senso... o meglio, ha senso nel multiverso di insonne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GIA'! ... pero' nel dubbio io al posto vostro lo voterei.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Sta per tornare*

Clint


http://www.thegrantorino.com/ ................


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

io ieri mi son sparata "torna a casa lassie"


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (15 Gennaio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Io nn sono ancora riuscita a capire se Tarantino mi piace o no, è un pò come(per me) King per la letteratura!!!!


http://www.stephenking.it/index.php...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/7.gif[/IMG]  

http://www.stephenking.it/index.php...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/7.gif[/IMG]  

http://www.stephenking.it/index.php...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/71.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ieri mi son sparata "torna a casa lassie"



http://www.lassie.net/ [IMG]http://www.tradimento.net/images/old_smilies/63.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Enzo G. Castellari*



moltimodi ha detto:


>


Prologo.


----------

